# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam Kenal dari Pandaan jawa Timur

## om_bobo

Salam kenal buat teman2 dan om2 suhu di kois. mau menambah pengetahuan akan koi.

Terima kasih

----------

